# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  How to prepare walls to install cabinets after new plumbing and electrics

## jk82

Hi everyone, 
Looking for some advice regarding my laundry reno.   
Concrete trough is out, floor tiles are in, plumbing is rigged up for underbench sink mixer and washing machine connection. Electricity socket for the washing machine is next.   Once that's done, what kind of prep do I need to do to the walls to get them ready for the cabinet attachment and tile splashback? The walls are cement render and where the new plumbing has been put in, the plumber mudded the gaps roughly.Is it important to get the wall flush even though it will be behind the cabinet and unseen?Is it important also to get the wall flat behind where the splashback will be, or can this be done later, when tiling?  
In case it wasn't obvious, this is my first reno project. Starting from scratch as a total novice, so very grateful for an advice or links.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Once that's done, what kind of prep do I need to do to the walls to get them ready for the cabinet attachment and tile splashback?Is it important to get the wall flush even though it will be behind the cabinet and unseen?Is it important also to get the wall flat behind where the splashback will be, or can this be done later, when tiling?

  Not much.
No.  As long as the cabinets go in square and true, the benchtops will hid any minor sins.  If absoloutely necessary you can use battens and/or packers between the cabinet and the wall to attach cabinets to an out of square wall.
No. You can render any patches later prior to tiling or you can simply attach a piece of compressed cement sheet to the wall after the benchtop has gone in and tile on that...that'll make it flat (ish? er?)

----------


## jk82

Thanks very much SilentButDeadly

----------

